# Check this thing out! A modular .22LR



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.everydaynodaysoff.com/2012/11/02/zip-modular-weapons-system/


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the under AR configuration. Looks like transformers!!


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Downside, if the classify it as a true SBR it is going to require a tax stamp to buy.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I want an M203 in 10 gauge.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Someone makes a 12 gauge that mounts under an AR. And Spikes Tactical makes a 37mm launcher that also mounts on the rail system.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

OleSarge said:


> Someone makes a 12 gauge that mounts under an AR. And Spikes Tactical makes a 37mm launcher that also mounts on the rail system.


That would be so far freaking fantastic! That is a like way far from fantastic. That would be like really fantastic.

Did I tell you that I like that idea!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's another picture.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Here's another picture.
> 
> [


That Ruger BX-25 magazine is by far the best 25 round magazine on the market for the 22. I had Butter Crap magazines and they misfed, jammed, and did only one thing right....piss me off


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah they either have to lose the ability to to mount a stock and call it a pistol or keep it as is and sell it as a SBR. Nice starting suggested price around $220 but after you add the hoop jumpong and $200 tax stamp you have a $400+ dollar 22 that won't send em down range any better than my old mark II and not as good as my 10/22 it' has some cool factor but I don't guess it will be for me. Tis a shame 

Might be kinda neat mounted on a rail under your old single shot 12 or 20 gauge meat gun though. if you could get a sighting system set up that would work with it. but I reckon I"d just stick to my mkII in a holster.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am hoping they make their "survival rifle" version as a fixed unit so it is not NFA and no $200 tax stamp is needed. Kind of looks like a modern take on the old Charter Arms / Henry Survival Rifle.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

wonder how long it would end up being if they put 16inches of barrel on it. might still have that cool factor if it aint some skinny fragile little thing.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*My God, Sentry...*



Sentry18 said:


> http://www.everydaynodaysoff.com/2012/11/02/zip-modular-weapons-system/


I've resisted posting that your kinder, gentler moniker photo is Darth Vader, but now you're showing us the sidearm of the Imperial Storm Troopers. :laugh:
Seriously, I'd have a problem just keeping these stored in my house; these things are way too cool not to keep in a shadow box in the living room!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Being a complete moron I dont understand the use of having this, but that is damned cool. Makes me want to go play some MW!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My only guess as to it's purpose mounted to an AR-15 or SCAR would be to save your 5.56mm ammo. You could perhaps kill a rabbit for food with the Zip .22 but save your 5.56mm for when a Coyote (or bad guy) shows up. What I would use it for is fear. Fill the 25 round magazine with .22LR tracers and then while raining 5.56mm fury I could stop and create random streaks of red light in the sky just to make my enemy wonder what the hell is going on.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I am hoping they make their "survival rifle" version as a fixed unit so it is not NFA and no $200 tax stamp is needed. Kind of looks like a modern take on the old Charter Arms / Henry Survival Rifle.


To not fall under the NFA, it would need a 16" or longer barrel. A 16" barreled handgun is rather inconvenient, but if they offer interchangeable barrels then it's a way around.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When I said fixed I presumed they would locate the action in the rear of the stock and make a bullpup out of it, but yes it would need a 16" barrel.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I am just not seeing how this thing solves any real problems. Maybe being mall ninja cool is enough?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If we only made products that solve real problems, Walmart would go out of business and China would only be exporting rice.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't decided what it is perfect for yet, But I really want one so I can figure it out


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks to me like an extremely cool answer to an unasked question. Maybe... A Ruger semi automatic .22 pistol would be a more versatile choice? It would be for me, I know.

Still, this thing is cool. There's a guy over on firearmstalk that's modding the model 60 like crazy. I told him the same thing I think of this... I have no use for it, but it's freaking cool!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking at the picture PAWPAW posted, I am now somewhat apprehensive getting something like this.

It looks too much like a toy, and I know that all weapons need to be kept secure, but this does look too much like a toy.


----------

